# iPad mini tablet safer than iPhone 5 for data downloading?



## Learner (21 Jul 2013)

I'm so confused. Got an iPhone 5 for Christmas and am on my husbands account. Recently got a huge bill for downloading data and realised I should have had cellular data switched off so only home wifi was being used. Inadvertently used data outdoors assuming was connecting to wi FI networks in area so this could account for high bill. However, since then another large bill has come in even with cellular data off. Is it possible iPhone 5 could be downloading data through phone network rather than wifi even when cellular data switched off? I am thinking of just getting a tablet that I can use to get Internet and download movies etc without going through any phone network, just regular wifi and hotspots and getting a pay as you go phone? When downloading movies to tablet, laptop or phone using home wifi, can this add up to extra money on bill? I'm so confused. I thought downloading through wifi didn't cost any extra? All I want is to be able to make calls, send texts, take photos and download movies and watch I player but I somehow seem to be racking up huge bills. Husband in foul humour, says it either my fault or iPhone 5's fault. Won't let me explain. Any advice would be great. Not sure if this should be in IT forum or phone forum so I apologise if I'm wrong.


----------



## Learner (21 Jul 2013)

Also, I had a Htc android wildfire before and had no probs using interner


----------



## vandriver (21 Jul 2013)

What tariff on what network?


----------



## Guns N Roses (22 Jul 2013)

What is your data allowance on your phone package?


----------



## ashambles (22 Jul 2013)

With cellular data off there should be no data charges. I've used this a good few times abroad and have never been hit by roaming charges and it should be as effective in Ireland. 

If you want to try to confirm that you're not downloading data then you can check your usage stats in settings->general->usage->cellular_usage  - you can reset these to zero to give you a starting point.

Perhaps the second high bill is due to you only turning off the data midway through a month and it will settle down next month.

You shouldn't really need to worry about using smart phone data, it'd be better to be on a contract that allows data download.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Jul 2013)

You can get mobile data turned off on the sim, so data only works with WiFi. Then its doesn't matter what the phone or apps try to turn mobile data back on, they can't.

Problem with SmartPhones is its very easy to turn mobile data back on, by accident, either by installing an app or kicking on a request to do so, for example using maps or gps, or a game. 

So either you turn it off on the sim. Or you install a monitoring package that enables you to track when you are using mobile data. Also you need to be on a data package plan that suits your usage. 

Another option is to have a cheap small mobile for calls and text. Then a 2nd sim prepay sim for data in a 2nd smart phone. or use a phone that takes dual sims.

Of course you can get unlimited data (well limited to large amount) for aboiut 40~50 a month. So if you paying that already and still getting a big data bill then your on the wrong plan.


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

Only 1gb for me, not sure what husband has. I thought that was just when using phone though. I thought using wifi in house was unlimited and I could watch Netflix etc without incurring extra charges???


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

But doesn't having wifi allow to watch Netflix,player and surf etc despite data allowance of only 1gb for phone? Or does the plan my husband have us on mean we are charged foe everything I watch? My little boy often plays games on phone but as I haven't had to give him a password, I assumed he's downloading free stuff or just using games I already installed?


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the answers but my understanding must be very limited!!!!!


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

O2 and some kind of business tariff. It's my husbands account and I know I only have 1gb data allowance but I thought that was for phone and wifi was different. Does this mean its not unlimited wifi and I can't watch Netflix, player and surf without incurring extra charges? Does the 1gb data apply to wifi downloading and not just cellular data on smartphone? I'm not even sure I'm explaining myself very well!


----------



## Boyd (26 Jul 2013)

1. 1GB D/L limit is for cellular data *only*
2. D/L while connecting to wireless is limited only by the wireless network (probably UPC if youre in Dublin), this is usually huge, if not unlimited.
3. If you turn off celluar data on the phone, cellular D/L should be zero. *Note* My phone has two settings for this, one for data and one for background data, ensure BOTH are set to off.
4. Stop giving your phone to your son, and assume nothing as to what he's doing/downloading/viewing online. This is a whole different area.
5. Ensure the WIFI enabled is connected before going online, you should be able to see the WIFI symbol and it should say connected to UPC1234 if you go into the WIFI settings.
6. Switch your phone to a better plan, as 1GB/month is rubbish. Im on 48 with 5GB per month for E20 http://www.48months.ie/deal
7. Look at the mobile bill for the last two months and see exactly what dates/times/sites were cauing the data downloading costs
8. I assume your husband has a phone since you mention its on his account? Are those two phones on the same bill? Does the 1GB download limit get split between the two phones?

1GB is so low that you could easily hit that if you didnt realise it, especially if watching Netflix or youtube etc.


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

Thanks for that username123. The 1gb is just for me, I think he has tons more for himself so he can look at Internet outside of house etc. Whenever I try talking about it, he just tells me I don't understand my phone etc. I'm still a bit confused-if the 1gb is only for cellular, wouldn't it be ok to look at Netflix etc using the wifi at home? as for the games,I'm going to nip that in the bud!


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

If I just watch Netflix, movies etc on a laptop, would this make any difference? Why can't I get my head around this?


----------



## Boyd (26 Jul 2013)

Learner said:


> Why can't I get my head around this?



Because there are too many variables. You aren't in control of your phone as your son is using it, you indicated you accidentally used cellular data outside etc.

1GB of data should be fine for using Facebook, checking email etc. If you are accidentally using data (with wireless connectivity) you will be robbed.

My advice would be 
1. Ensure all cellular data is disabled on phone (both data and background data).
2. Tell your son no more phone.
3. Stop watching movies on your phone, use it only for calls and texts
4. As movies on phone (IMO) are rubbish size-wise, why dont you just get Netflix on your TV and watch them there, using an Xbox? This is what I have and the Netflix downloading is always separate from your phone.
5. Look at the bills and see can you itemise what is costing to download the data

If you do this then your mobile bill should reduce for next month to whatever the package is....I assume you arent going over the number of allocated minutes or texts? If so, they will also cost you money, so it may not just be the 1GB download limit.

You haven't indicated how much data you went over the 1GB by?


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Jul 2013)

Learner said:


> Thanks for that username123. The 1gb is just for me, I think he has tons more for himself so he can look at Internet outside of house etc. Whenever I try talking about it, he just tells me I don't understand my phone etc. I'm still a bit confused-if the 1gb is only for cellular, wouldn't it be ok to look at Netflix etc using the wifi at home? as for the games,I'm going to nip that in the bud!



Netflix or games or anything, will use whats availalble. If WiFi is available it will use that. If its not available it will use your mobile (Cellular) data. 

Some apps allow you to set them as WiFi only. Some Don't. So you have to control which you are using, WFi or Mobile.


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

I don't know how much I went over. Hub jumps down throat when I mention it so Imacraid to ask now! I think your suggestions make sense and this is what I'll do. I've just switched everything possible on the phone to off and reset cellular data usage indicator to see if anything tots up there even though cellular data and background data is off...I usually watch tv episodes on Netflix on tv screen connected up to phone. So what I need to find out from husband is how much I went over, when and what, and if the WIFI has a data limit? I suspect he doesn't fully understand himself which is why he is so narky about it! My next stupid question is what is Xbox as we don't have one ,only a wii.


----------



## tallpaul (26 Jul 2013)

Learner said:


> My next stupid question is what is Xbox as we don't have one ,only a wii.


 
If you have a Wii then you are already sorted. 

a) Make sure your Wii is connected to your home wi-fi network. 
b) Go into the Nintendo shop channel on the Wii, search for Netflix and download the channel (it's free). 
c) Enter the newly installed Netflix channel, put in your details and away you go!! 

(Depending how long/ever since you used the Nintendo shop channel, you may have to update this channel first before you can download Netflix).


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Jul 2013)

Learner said:


> I don't know how much I went over. Hub jumps down throat when I mention it so Imacraid to ask now! I think your suggestions make sense and this is what I'll do. I've just switched everything possible on the phone to off and reset cellular data usage indicator to see if anything tots up there even though cellular data and background data is off...I usually watch tv episodes on Netflix on tv screen connected up to phone. So what I need to find out from husband is how much I went over, when and what, and if the WIFI has a data limit? I suspect he doesn't fully understand himself which is why he is so narky about it! My next stupid question is what is Xbox as we don't have one ,only a wii.


 
If you have both Wifi and cellular data enabled on the phone, it will use whichever one is available. If both are available it will use Wifi. There are symbols on your phone screen that tell you which one is in use. Any number of things could cause the phone to revert to cellular data -- temporary problems connecting to the Wifi, or an internet outage on your home connection. If you have a low cellular data allowance and are going to be downloading massive volumes of data (such as video), really your only option is to disable the cellular data. I did this for a long time with a rubbish tariff -- the cellular data was permanently off except for when I needed the odd urgent email while out and about. It makes a bit of a mockery of having a smartphone though. So I switched to the same 48 plan that another poster mentioned. Also, make absolutely sure that Roaming Data is turned off in case you're ever out of the country ... you can run up a mind-boggling bill in no time that way.


----------



## Boyd (26 Jul 2013)

tallpaul said:


> If you have a Wii then you are already sorted.
> 
> a) Make sure your Wii is connected to your home wi-fi network.
> b) Go into the Nintendo shop channel on the Wii, search for Netflix and download the channel (it's free).
> ...



Agree with all of this......IMMEDIATELY stop using your phone for Netflix and switch it over to the Wii. The wireless data limit is usually 250GB or 500GB per month, if not unlimited.


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

Thanks so much. I'm going to try to do that with the Wii. Would watching on laptop be ok either? We took wii away as our boy was spending too much time on it. I'm hoping if it reappears he won't kick up! I used to like watching Netflix on phone in bed as We don't have TV upstairs but I guess I'll have to nip that in the bud.


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Jul 2013)

There's no problem doing Netflix on your phone once you're confident you know how to turn your cellular data off and ascertain from the on-screen symbols that you are using Wifi, i.e. that it looks something like this:


... and _not_ any other writing such as this:


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

So basically my original thought that If I connect to wi-fi on an iPhone, I can watch things on the Netflix app without using up mymonthly data plan is not guaranteed even though cellular data etc is off? Maybe the iPhone 5 is not such a smartphone after all!


I would have thought that using wifi with an iPhone for Netflix etc I wouldn't have had to be concerned about exceeding data limit and incurring extra charges as cellular data would not be being used. Now it seems safest option is to watch netflix through my wii on the Tv. i honestly thought watching netflix on iphone using wifi only, the only extra thing I would have to pay if on wi fi would be the monthly fee for netflix and our phone bill for texts and calls as cellular data on phone off.


----------



## Learner (26 Jul 2013)

Thanks to everyone. I feel much clearer about it all now and I think setting up the wii is the best idea.


----------



## Boyd (26 Jul 2013)

Learner said:


> So basically my original thought that If I connect to wi-fi on an iPhone, I can watch things on the Netflix app without using up mymonthly data plan is not guaranteed even though cellular data etc is off? Maybe the iPhone 5 is not such a smartphone after all!


They are only as smart as their users unfortunately 



Learner said:


> I would have thought that using wifi with an iPhone for Netflix etc I wouldn't have had to be concerned about exceeding data limit and incurring extra charges as cellular data would not be being used. Now it seems safest option is to watch netflix through my wii on the Tv. i honestly thought watching netflix on iphone using wifi only, the only extra thing I would have to pay if on wi fi would be the monthly fee for netflix and our phone bill for texts and calls as cellular data on phone off.



This is the case but I dont think anyone is confident that you actually disabled cellular data and were infact connected to the WIFI at *ALL *times.


----------



## Boyd (26 Jul 2013)

Learner said:


> Thanks so much. I'm going to try to do that with the Wii. Would watching on laptop be ok either? We took wii away as our boy was spending too much time on it. I'm hoping if it reappears he won't kick up! I used to like watching Netflix on phone in bed as We don't have TV upstairs but I guess I'll have to nip that in the bud.



Yes watching Netflix on laptop should also be fine, you can use that in bed.


----------

